# Guitarron bass



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking to buy a guitarron bass guitar for my sons mariachi group he is forming. If you have one for sale or know anyone that has one. Give me a call 281-948-2404 or pm me. Here's a pic.


----------

